# Looking for Calvin/Luther hat???



## DMcFadden

Does anyone know where to find a Reformation era hat of the type that Calvin and Luther wore? The closest I have been able to come is a flat tudor (i.e., without the ear flaps). Does anyone out there know of a source for a more authentic Calvin or Luther hat???


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Well...  I don't know where to obtain one, but Calvin College has a John Calvin hat. They may know where to find one.

Look for a little about the Calvin hat under the heading "A tradition grows"

Calvin College - News & Stories 2008-09 - John Calvin's birthday a serious matter on campus


(note: I have to ties to Calvin College. I just found it through google )


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Good question, Dennis. I contacted the Calvin College campus store out of curiosity and they said they don't have them. I know people dress up as Calvin for his birthday but those hats may come from a costume store. They do exist clearly, but I don't have any more helpful leads at the moment, regrettably.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## LadyCalvinist

I have a floppy beret similar to what would have been at that time. I got mine from a Renaissance Faire. Many Renaissance Faire's now have websites and you might be able to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Augusta

I have a velvet floppy beret that looks like the picture. Here is a website that sells every kind of beret. Berets (also BERETS.COM) You might find something there that fits the bill.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

That must be where the Army buys their headgear...


----------



## Mushroom

Here's something like it:







It can be found here.


----------



## Ivan

Wow! I really....I mean...what can I say...I don't want one.


----------



## Mushroom

Ivan said:


> Wow! I really....I mean...what can I say...I don't want one.


C'mon, now, Ivan. I worked hard to find that. I think all Reformed Pastor's oughta be required to wear one! Then we can spot youse guys in a crowd.


----------



## caddy

Brad said:


> Here's something like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be found here.



Sweeeet!


----------



## DMcFadden

Augusta said:


> I have a velvet floppy beret that looks like the picture. Here is a website that sells every kind of beret. Berets (also BERETS.COM) You might find something there that fits the bill.



Close but no cigar! Thanks for looking, though. I saw a hat at the Tudor store that covers everything but the ear flaps. Hmmmm.


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a velvet floppy beret that looks like the picture. Here is a website that sells every kind of beret. Berets (also BERETS.COM) You might find something there that fits the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close but no cigar! Thanks for looking, though. I saw a hat at the Tudor store that covers everything but the ear flaps. Hmmmm.
Click to expand...


Dennnis,

Is it that cold in your part of CA that you need ear flaps?


----------



## Mushroom

I think the scholar's cap is considered the right one. Consider this as evidence.

I think you can order it in red.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

DMcFadden said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a velvet floppy beret that looks like the picture. Here is a website that sells every kind of beret. Berets (also BERETS.COM) You might find something there that fits the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close but no cigar! Thanks for looking, though. I saw a hat at the Tudor store that covers everything but the ear flaps. Hmmmm.
Click to expand...


Maybe you could have them make you a custom Calvin/Luther hat?


----------

